# Little Maple Trees All over Lawn



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

So I have a maple tree in front, it still fairly young (I planted like a 3-4" caliper 6 years ago). This is the first year the tree has ever dropped seeds (and it dropped tons!). And of course now I have hundreds of little Maple Trees growing around my lawn. I tried to let them grow and fired mowing them would kill them, but it seems they just keep coming back. I've been hand pulling off and on, but there are so many.

Does a particular herbicide work on them? Or anything else work? Will they eventually die with no harm to the turf? I'm not in love with idea of doing a blanket herrbicide app... I can't find another weed in my grass except these things!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I would just continue to mow them. Once the summer heat kicks in, they should be toast.


----------



## mtroberts20 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have so many of the maple seedlings as well. This seems like a bumper crop year for them for whatever reason. I'm confident they will not survive continuous mowing, so that is my plan for now.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I have 2 huge maples in my front yard and have been mowing, they will be gone soon. But seriously that tree would be cut down if it was me. Only going to shade out the yard and the roots are a pain in the but shallow and everywhere. I mow high to hide them but major work to keep the lawn nice.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I get a ton of them too. Once your mower hits them they are goners.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Avalawn T said:


> I have 2 huge maples in my front yard and have been mowing, they will be gone soon. But seriously that tree would be cut down if it was me. Only going to shade out the yard and the roots are a pain in the but shallow and everywhere. I mow high to hide them but major work to keep the lawn nice.


@Avalawn T 
I have issues with them too. I'm experimenting with a "drill and fill" technique under my Norway maple this year to give the kbg a chance. If I have time, I'll also try some more foliar feedings to get more fert to the turf (and not the tree roots), under all of my maples. Check out my journal, if you're interested.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I cut down the invasive Norway maple in my front yard this spring. It was just so gd messy and allelopathic. Plus, I'm pretty sure its leader was broken off years ago given its stunted vertical growth. I plan to replace it this fall or next spring, but I'm not sure with what.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

@Chris LI will do sounds like that could work out. I just cut out a big bed where I knew it wouldn't grow and hacked out enough roots to plant some azalea and hostas. Also got pretty aggressive with some limbs.Good luck they are beasts but looks like you have a good plan.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

stotea said:


> I cut down the invasive Norway maple in my front yard this spring. It was just so gd messy and allelopathic. Plus, I'm pretty sure its leader was broken off years ago given its stunted vertical growth. I plan to replace it this fall or next spring, but I'm not sure with what.


If you want another maple take a look at some that don't have those annoying helicopter seeds. I have a sun valley that is nice or maybe a brandywine maple, they both have good fall color.


----------

